

Gladwell: How different are dogfighting and football? - prat
http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2009/10/19/091019fa_fact_gladwell?printable=true

======
loved_football
This article scares and saddens me. I played the game in high school and
adored it. Ever since I read that soccer (English football) players who are
known for 'heading' the ball have a substantially lower IQ than others, I've
been uneasy about my football experience. Weren't my blows to head far harder
than heading a soccer ball? Had I reduced my IQ permanently? This article,
though... it suggests things are much worse than I thought. All my work and
most of my pastimes, like reading Hacker News, rely on a powerful mind.

I'm frightened.

